# What could I hunt with an AK-47(copy)



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I am asking this question because i am looking at the CIA wasr 10, It shoots 7.62x39mm Rounds. I would like to know what type of game I could hunt with this rifle? And also about what distance could I accurately shoot with this rifle?
Happy Shooting
:beer:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

First you need to check your state laws to see if there's a mag capicity limit. If there is you'll need a 5 round mag for it. Next, you'll need to make sure it's accurate enough to hit the vital area of a deer(or whatever you're going to hunt) at the range you'll be huning. 
Power wise the 7.62x39mm is on par with the 30/30 Win. 
http://www.remington.com/products/a...e_ballistics_results.aspx?data=R762391*R30301
Hope this was some help. 
:sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

With a 5 round hunting mag (depending on local laws) and some good ammo like Federal or winchester soft points, or if you prefer Lapua hollow points, then Deer are perfectly feesable out to 120 yards EVEN WITH AN AK-47

A shot in the vitals with a AK-47, SKS, AR-15, M-14, G-3, ect. will kill a deer just as dead as any other gun within its limitations. therefore ALL guns are "hunting arms". :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> A shot in the vitals with a AK-47, SKS, AR-15, M-14, G-3, ect. will kill a deer just as dead as any other gun within its limitations. therefore ALL guns are "hunting arms".


The last 2 rifles you mentioned are chambered for .308, I sure as hell hope a .308 will kill a deer!

And a answer to the OP, yes the 7.62x39 will kill deer out to 100 yards, if you use the right bullet.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

This is one of those things...sure, it will, but why bother? There are plenty of better, cheaper guns if all you want to do is hunt.

But if you want to look super-cool and have an AK, that's where things get tricky. Get out of that habit as soon as you can. Sure, some guns are fun to have and play around with, but is an AK really worth the price?

And yeah, I have my uber-macho guns, too. Namely, an AR-15 I built into a competition piece that switches over to a stupid and pointless accessories whore thanks to the triple-rail front handguard with forward pistol grip. And my "shorty" Mossberg with even more stupidity which I use for blasting cans after long, annoying days dealing with my anti-gun professors at school.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Heck yeah you can hunt w


----------



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

Just to let you know, I used to hunt deer in Northern Minnesota with a guy who used an AK. It worked great. Obviously not for making long range shots, but who cares in the thick north woods right. What it lacks in range it gains in the ability to knock off multiple shots really quick, with smaller recoil effect than with your 30-06 or other traditional rifle reserved for deer. It's light for carrying, a great bullet size, I think ammo is reasonably priced, and it adds some variety and interest to your choice of weapons for deer, or other big game. Give it a shot! If I had one, or even an SKS I'd try it. I know it's still legal in MN. I dont know about other states. Again, like with the AR-15 family(.223 for predators) and other tactical grade rifles, they work great for a wide variety of different types of shooting. Versitle, semi-affordable and operator friendly, exactly why the military uses them right.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've got an SKS(Chinese) which I brought back from Viet Nam. I guess I'm with Dave w., WHY? It's at best a 30/30. There's literally hundreds of hunting rifles available which do the job better. Yeh, you can get a quick back up shot, but I always thought the idea was not to need a back up shot.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

If you stay within the limitations set by the rifle and your ability it would make a decent deer rifle. I would certainly recommend that you find a premium bullet that is made for hunting though.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My Brother has an AK-47, lots of fun to shoot but would keep shots inside 150 yards maybe 100. This may make a good gun for wild hogs whare shots are close and if one comes at ya you can hose em down!


----------

